# Choosing a starter electric guitar



## Runefox (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey guys, not sure how active this forum is, but I'm hoping someone here has a bit more knowledge than I do about this stuff. My father is retiring shortly, and as a sort of retirement + Christmas combo I wanted to get him an electric guitar. He's mentioned before that he wanted to pick one up to learn to play, and I've got about $120 worth of gift certificates for Best Buy along with a discount, so I'll be purchasing it from there. I'd also be picking up a copy of Rocksmith for him as a learning tool. He's a huge fan of classic rock and a little bit of metal (think Metallica), and I'd say chances are good that he'd be playing this type of music. As far as I know, he's never played an electric guitar before.

Now, the dilemma: I've been doing a little bit of research, and I've found that most of the starter packages (unsurprisingly) suck. Mind you, he won't be doing gigs or anything like that (as far as I'm aware), so he doesn't need anything super amazing, but I'd like to get him something that will sound pretty good and last for a while. Originally I had my sights set on the Squier Start Playing Strat Pack, but while it comes with everything, I'm a bit worried about the staying power. After poking around a bit, I came across the Epiphone G-400, which doesn't come with anything special but is very well reviewed and I can get for around the same price (plus a lifetime warranty over the 1-year on the Squier). I'm thinking that if he's using Rocksmith to learn at first, he'd be better served by simply getting a separate amp later on and having a better guitar with better hardware.

I guess my question is, am I right in thinking that the G-400 would be a better fit, or is the Squier kit going to be more than enough for amateur play? Either way I'd be spending around $300 total if I include getting the store to string and tune it. The other option is to simply pick up the copy of Rocksmith that comes bundled with the Epiphone Les Paul Jr, but I've heard that this guitar isn't very well suited past the learning phase.

Any suggestions? Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

Squier kits are fine to begin with, but after a few years they start showing problems. Plus, if your dad's a big classic rock fan he'll probably end up playing that type of music, and a guitar with single-coil pickups wont get that classic rock n' metal sound. An SG style guitar is a great all-rounder, just compare some AC/DC and Black Sabbath to see how variable a sound you can get from one. And in design terms, the SG is a very simple and efficient guitar: there's no locking nut or floating bridge to worry about, just string up and tune it. It'll stay in tune and wont require much maintainence apart from the occasional cleaning.

Oh and if you're buying strings, a set of 9 gauge strings is perfect for a beginner. And more advanced players (I still use them after eight years). As for an amplifier, the Roland Micro Cube is the best practice amp to ever grace this earth and I will fight anyone who says otherwise. It comes with built-in effects, and digitally reproduces the sounds of some classic amplifiers. Your dad can sound like his ROCK GODZ without spending thousands on equipment. There is a newer model, but I think it's still quite expensive compared to this model.

In short, buy the Epiphone SG god damn the more I talk about it the more I want one.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Ah, glad I picked up on the SG series then, seems there's a lot of value in them. I don't know if I'll be picking up an amplifier right away seeing as Rocksmith won't need one, but I'll definitely keep that one in mind for the future. It's good to know that there's an amp that lets you use DSP effects without having to buy a bunch of extra equipment, and he can always hook it up to his stereo for oomph. I really appreciate the advice!

Maybe you'd be able to tell me a little more about the difference between two different SG style guitars? Epiphone has an SG Special that's significantly less expensive at retail than the G-400; As I understand it, the neck on the SG Special is hard maple instead of mahogany, and it has generic pickups instead of Ainico Classic pickups. What kind of differences would these make between the two?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 7, 2013)

Whichever one's the fire-type.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Whichever one's the fire-type.


How very inappropriate, thank you.</adamwest>


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

They'd play the same, the real difference will be in quality of tone. Mahogany guitars produce a clear, dinstinctive sound and from my own experience have the best sustain you can get. Maple wood guitars can give you extra depth to your playing, as in it can sound deep and warm, or bright and harsh depending on how you play it (some seriously scientific stuff here, right?). I doubt a beginner would notice the difference in the two, but overall mahogany would be the better choice.

As for the humbuckers, stock Epi ones are really not that bad. Though the most common upgrade to a guitar is to replace the pickups with higher-quality ones, so paying extra now wouldn't be a bad idea. Again, both will play the same, but with the SG Special your dad might decide to upgrade it at some point.

Whatever you decide just know that Epiphone aren't known for making crap guitars


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Whatever you decide just know that Epiphone aren't known for making crap guitars


That's why I'm focusing on them, since they seem to have some value-priced guitars that are actually pretty high quality and backed by a great warranty. It'd be nice if I had the money to go out and buy a top-end guitar, but that's just not the case. As it is, I'm wondering if I'll actually be able to do it. Hopefully I will. Either way, I think based on what I know right now, I'd go with the mahogany G-400. It seems like the best balance between features and price (I can actually get it for a _really_ nice price), and more likely to last without needing upgrades. I'll keep looking into it as Christmas draws nearer, but for now I think that's the plan.

Thanks for your help! Weird being on the other end of this kind of thread, huh?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That's why I'm focusing on them, since they seem to have some value-priced guitars that are actually pretty high quality and backed by a great warranty. It'd be nice if I had the money to go out and buy a top-end guitar, but that's just not the case. As it is, I'm wondering if I'll actually be able to do it. Hopefully I will. Either way, I think based on what I know right now, I'd go with the mahogany G-400. It seems like the best balance between features and price (I can actually get it for a _really_ nice price), and more likely to last without needing upgrades. I'll keep looking into it as Christmas draws nearer, but for now I think that's the plan.



With a lot of those high-end guitars you're really just paying for a brand name, there are professional artists that used mid-range guitars like Epiphones with no problems. The most difficult challenge you will face now is deciding what colour to get (harrowing, I know).



			
				Runefox said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help! Weird being on the other end of this kind of thread, huh?



Kinda, yeah. Feels good to change things up every so often though ;3


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> With a lot of those high-end guitars you're really just paying for a brand name, there are professional artists that used mid-range guitars like Epiphones with no problems. The most difficult challenge you will face now is deciding what colour to get (harrowing, I know).


 Hmm... I was originally thinking the brown but I really think the worn cherry is classier...



> Kinda, yeah. Feels good to change things up every so often though ;3


 It sure does! Flexibility is fun. ;3


----------



## Demensa (Dec 8, 2013)

I just want to say that your choice of an epiphone is probably a really good one in terms of something to start off (and it should be great for classic rock and metal.)
I don't personally own one, but my friend started off with some (lower end) model of epiphone and he was pretty happy with it. Meanwhile, I outgrew my Squier starter pack and switched to an Ibanez, although I don't have a decent amp still.



Seekrit said:


> Oh and if you're buying strings, a set of 9 gauge strings is perfect for a beginner. And more advanced players (I still use them after eight years).



.009 -.042 all the way! I still use them too (Though that will probably change eventually.)


----------



## Runefox (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm heading out tomorrow to pick up the G-400, strings and Rocksmith. Comes with 3 setups/tune-ups and a free lesson. Pretty excited! There also just happens to be a 10% off promo right now, too, so I'm actually doing pretty good as far as price goes. Really hope he enjoys it, though I probably won't be able to get him an amp right now. Shouldn't be a big deal since he'll be spending his time with Rocksmith for the first while anyway. I'll definitely keep the Roland Micro Cube in mind for the future though if not!


----------



## iansen (Dec 14, 2013)

If you want nice cheap guitars, you should definitelly check out the Jackson js-12 series(200$) and the js-11 series(180$) for a thin neck Strat-shaped guitar. Or if you can spend a little more, the js-32(+200$) series(not the flying V models, but the dinky-strat ones). All of them have the floyd-rose tremolo bridge option, which is a nice addition for the price.
I personally own a js-32 with a floyd and it's just awesome how fast and comfortable it feels.

Another choice would be this kind of bundle: http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Packs/Les-Paul-Player-Pack.aspx which stays at 200$ and comes with a strap, picks, a digital tuner, a jack-jack cable and the amp. But in this case, if you want to more serious stuff, you are kinda wasting some money.

You seem interested in buying your father Rocksmith. Instead (my opinion) you could buy a nicer guitar and a USB guitar-link and instead of an amp, use a computer with Guitar Rig kind of programs(Guitar Rig is just awesome).
If the guitar is just for playing around, just buy the bundle and you're good to go. But if you're thinking about getting a little bit serious, unless you're in a hurry, just take your time and seek for some more advice, because i know a lot of friends who bought their guitars without seeking information, and they ended up with the guitar that no one wanted to buy.
Any guitar above 300$ can't be bad, but below that price you gotta be careful with what you buy.

Speaking of Epiphones, 200$+ ones are decent, below that, i wouldn't know what to say. A friend of mine bought an Epiphone LP Gothic and it turned out to be crap, like the paint tearing off with friction, sometimes the pickups wouldn't sound, and stuff like that. Not saying they're all bad, this is just a particular case.
Good luck.

BTW if you don't want to spend a lot of money on strings, just buy stainlees steel ones(Elixir for example).


----------



## Runefox (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, the Epiphone G-400 seems to be the better overall choice from what I can tell; High quality pickups, SG-style solid body (less maintenance), and sound. The Les Paul series seems a bit more maintenance heavy overall. The guitar's in the $350 price point bracket, so along with its lifetime warranty and body style I expect it to last. The major reason for not just buying the $200 Epiphone Rocksmith bundle is that the LP Junior that comes with it seems to be rather lacking in quality and lasting power. Bear in mind that I'm also confined to what I can purchase from Best Buy Canada; Jackson and Ibanez (mentioned elsewhere in the thread) aren't available.

I think USB guitar links and software are a little too advanced for him; To my knowledge, he's never actually played any sort of guitar before. I think Rocksmith would be a lot more of a "guided" experience, at least up front, and from there we can start thinking about amps and PC links. He's not going to be doing gigs or recording or anything like that; The point behind it is to get him started. The starter kits were attractive for that reason, but the quality of the items included seemed rather suspect.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll throw this out there - The Rondo Music Agile AL-2000 series guitars are nice LP-type single cut guitars and for a few dollars more you can get a AL-3010SE that's a great upgrade. I've been playing for 50 years and I was totally amazed by my 3010SE. Needed nothing out of the box, weighs less than 9 lbs, sustain for days. Pair that with a Fender Mustang II amp, the 2.0 version, and he's ready to rock.

http://www.rondomusic.com/al3010se2tsflame1.html


----------



## Picea (Feb 14, 2014)

What ever you decide to go with, be sure to spend the money on a setup before it is used.  An uncomfortable guitar to play is not worth the effort of trying.  

For example, the drier air during the winter often leads to fret ends protruding from the sides of the fingerboard, as fingerboards are ideally made from quarter sawn wood,and when it shrinks the frets do not, which is a big nuisance.  Have that checked particularly if you are going to buy a kit from a box store,  they are at the mercy of their poorly controlled environments.  Also make sure the truss rod works.   A basic setup from any shop should take care of the important stuff, and will absolutely add to a better experience.  Good music stores with repair departments should include a setup if not already done in store, with a purchase of any guitar.

 Good Luck!


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 22, 2014)

Roland MicroCube for the amp!!! Please, they're amazing. I have one five feet from me and I love it. And unlike other starter amps its high quality, and if he later decides to get a larger amp. The microcube is still a great amp for smaller settings. May be small but is a killer piece of equipment.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 22, 2014)

My advice is to always try before you buy, even if you can't play yet, look for a guitar that feels right in your hands. It'll save you a lot of pain in the long run.

as to amps, I have a thing for Peavey.


----------



## Inpw (Feb 22, 2014)

Go for the ESP LTD EC-10. Brilliant warm guitar with a nice swing to it. It's also very rigid and easy to restring.

If a V shape is what he want's the entire dean range is up for grabs.

As for an Amp. Huge massive Amplifiers always sounds better, the cheaper the amp the less impressive. It is really that simple these days. If he has an average PC/Laptop and a decent sound system I would recommend any starter pack to rather be digital. AKA USB True tone guitar cable plugged directly into the PC. Amplitube is great for this and is really modular in comparison with other software packages. I know Artists that even prefers recording through this rather than mic'ing up a 90 KG Guitar amp setup. It also allows you to get your sound before you go and waste money on something you're not going to be satisfied with.

Edit: Oh yeah Rocksmith seems fun and stuff at first but it's actually crap IMO. Practicing tabs over and over again is the best way to learn.

Edit again: Old thread is old. Sry! But still, try Amplitube!


----------



## Picea (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm currently using a vox trailmaster 10, and it sounds ok.   For 50 bucks, it's a hell of a practice amp.  I had a fender 600 champ reproduction amp for a while for doing pickup testing, tuning, and general intonation checks. I considered doing the upgrade to it, which leads me to this video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVGWICF5-i8  Of course its' some old white dude doing blues shit, but the stock tube amp was a great cheap amp for doing jazz runs a few years ago, and only had one control knob, for volume.  It even had the number "11" stamped on its single control pot, too.  I bought mine new for $115 in 2011.  I don't know the cost now.
  I'm not a big electric fan, I'll take a 30's national steel guitar over anything amplified any day, However Ill take a Carr amp with a grin just the same.  I can't help loving the direct component soldering setup like in the old days.  
  Here's a video that shows the versatility of the Carr Rambler amp.  It's  just stupid good, really.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKGdddjQ5t4
It' be a miracle to use one of those as a starter amp.  If price is not an issue, it's hand made, and I support the shit outta that.  So get one.  Hell, send the output into a late 80's Peavy 6x10 cab and really have fun.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 22, 2014)

My first guitar was a yamaha. Its was ok. Then several years later I got my Ibanez. Never looked back.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 23, 2014)

My first was an Epiphone SG, then I went over to ESP, then moved on to Ibanez, then Jackson, Washburn, then fell in love with BC Rich. It's all about personal preference and what feels right to you. For me it came down to neck profiles...Jackson and Ibanez felt too thin for my liking, Gibson/Schecter/ESP felt too bulky, the Washburn Dime sigs had some sweet necks, but are just too hard to find anymore, but BC Rich, their necks are just perfect in my hands. But I have short, stubby sausage fingers, so your results may vary.

But like I said, try before you buy.

And amps, I started on Line 6, then got my hands on a Peavey and never looked back. My practice amp is a Peavey Audition, I don't know if they still make them, but it's a sweet little amp for $50. My "big rig" consists of Peavey 6505+ heads rigged through two Marshall 1960A 4x12 cabs(one slanted and one straight, set up in "full stack" configuration), and until we can hire another guitar player I run two of those live, but those are WAY too pricey for a beginner setup ($1500 just for the amp head!!!)


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think for a guitar I would recommend a les paul, probably an epiphone since its on a budget. If you could find a used gibson in your price range that would be sweet. I find that les pauls are versatile and can be used for many genres. And Roland Micro Cube!!


----------

